# Fly infestation in my home!



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Do you by chance have livestock living nearby? I once lived on a farm with horses and the neighbours had cattle. The cluster flies were relentless. It was a well built solid home, but they managed to get in the attic and somehow they snuck through the frame of double hung windows. They mostly hung around the windows during the day, so I had to be sure to vacuum them up before dusk.

If this sounds like your problem,...good luck.. you can spray or you can have a pro do it, but I guarantee they will return. They lay their eggs in the ground close to the warmth of the house. Just keep your hoover handy!


----------



## tiger500 (Apr 3, 2012)

I know they are not easy on the eyes, but have you tried the fly traps that hang from the ceiling?


----------

